# 3 Reasons



## muffntuf (Oct 18, 2012)

*Three (3) Reasons to nominate your ASPC Stallion for the Classic Stallion Sweepstakes for 2013:*

* 1) Promotion of your stallion within the ASPC/AMHR breeds.*

* 2) Sweepstakes money payouts - competing at the 2014 Congress!!*

* 3) Your farm will participating in a fantastic booster program for the ASPC Classic Division!*

* Shoot all 3 are great reasons! Nominate your Classic ASPC Stallion today! Here's the** rules.*


----------

